# Microsoft Xbox 360: The end of an era



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2016)

*A decade after the launch of the Xbox 360 console, Microsoft announced that the company will end the manufacturing of Xbox 360 hardware units*

*stech2.firstpost.com/tech2images/640x359/proportional/jpeg/2016/04/R.I.P.-Xbox-360-624x351.jpg

*Source: *Microsoft Xbox 360: The end of an era &ndash; Tech


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2016)

Well, it will live on as an emulator.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you for the memories Xbox 360, and for my two-time Gears of War/Gears 2 Championships. *sniff...


----------

